# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Maho Beach Cam is Back in Operation

## KevinS

The Maho Beach Cam is back in operation at SXM, showing activity at PJIA.

http://www.mahobeachcam.com/

----------

